# Suggestions for a new DJ bike?



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking at picking up a DJ bike. I've been looking at a number of different models, but can't make a decision. Want to stay 1k or below. So far I've looked at: Haro SR1.2, Redline D26, Rocky Mountain Flow, Specialized P.26 AM. The Redline seems to have the best specs (minus a pivotal seat), but I like the Haro as well. My LBS doesn't have the Haro in stock and want's to charge me $70 for shipping, but will get me the Redline for $950 flat. Opinions? Other suggestions? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure of the quality/performance of the SR Suntour Duro fork on the Haro and the Redline. Not saying it's bad, but also saying it doesn't have a reputation as a higher end fork either. The Manitou Circus Sport fork on the Rocky Mountain is probably a better choice. Even there though, the Circus Comp and the Circus Expert are the two aftermarket versions. Not sure about the "Sport." So, see if you can find more info on the forks. Otherwise the geometry and parts seem to be pretty solid and comparable on all of those bikes. The p26am comes with the Circus Comp fork. 
Also, 25/12 is a good choice on hearing--about the spinniest you would want it and still be normal. The Redline choice of 25/13 makes me think they don't know what they're doing: that's only 50 gear inches. Prepare to spin!


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm starting to move away from both the Haro & the Redline. Thanks for pointing out the gearing issue. I've been looking at the KHS SJ300 now. They're about $830 and spec'd better than anything else I've looked at. Plus my first two MTB's were KHS', so I have some experience with them.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i would say take a look at ns and dartmoore. doberman also makes some good frames. their geo is more for park, but i never had issues jumpin my ns.


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ended up going to a different shop after work yesterday. The owner found a brand new 2011 KHS SJ 300 for me. It's spec'd better than the 2013 & I got it for $599. :thumbsup:


----------



## subiwrx101 (Sep 26, 2012)

have you thought about a giant stp?


----------



## subiwrx101 (Sep 26, 2012)

whoops didn't see your last post.. lol


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

I did actually look at the Giant. I wasn't able to find one used, and the new STP was out of my price range. I may upgrade the frame on the KHS in the future, but for now I'm just going to have fun with it.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Santa Cruz has some Jackals available for a steal price in their webstore. Might be worth picking one up and building from scratch.


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

No extra money at this point, already bought the KHS & picking it up today.


----------

